

Schemaverse: MMO entirely in Postgres - willlll
http://schemaverse.com

======
sciurus
I wish I could read the entire tutorial without registering. I shouldn't have
to register before I know if I want to play the game.

~~~
bobbbins
Use Mailinator, how hard can it be?

~~~
sciurus
You shouldn't ask the user "How hard can it be?", you should ask the creator
"How easy can you make it?".

~~~
bobbbins
It's about neither. He whined here about requiring email to see it, I gave him
a solution to his 1st world problem.

~~~
VMG
He was pointing out a usability flaw. You can assume he already knows about
the workarounds.

------
doktrin
This reminds me of the old BBS game Tradewars 2002 that in later years
(1999-present?) metamorphosed into a scripting based game played primarily by
developers and amateur coders. As with Schemaverse, it's also a space-trading
game although of course there _is_ an interface - albeit text only.

This is clearly taking programming dependency a step further, and I would love
to play it if I still had time to devote to any form of gaming.

------
Cushman
Love it. A few years ago we ran <http://mysqlgame.com/>, similar premise but
it was entirely simulated SQL. Implementing the entire game in the database is
a great touch.

~~~
xnxn
Thanks for doing that, by the way! I have fond memories of my college friends
and I strategically updating our rows and those of our adversaries. It was
much more fun than it had any right to be.

------
reedlaw
Great idea! Reminds me of my <https://github.com/reedlaw/ruby-mmo>

------
bobbbins
Wonderful!

Now THIS is a worthy Hacker News entry, not blogs by butthurt authors whining
about someone calling someone else moron.

~~~
sophacles
I agree that this is cool. I would like to suggest though, that in your 3
hours here, you may not have really gained enough perspective on the community
to declare what is and isn't worthy to be posted...

~~~
JoachimSchipper
(S)he may have been lurking for a long time. Why not wait with the "noob"
until (s)he actually does something wrong?

~~~
chamakits
I think that it was entailed that the original parent was indeed doing
something wrong. Specifically the post doesn't add much to the conversation,
and frankly the "not blogs by butthurt authors whining about someone calling
someone else moron" comment is especially nonconstructive.

~~~
Ralith
A bit ironic, too.

------
hsmyers
For no reason I can think of this reminds me of Spacewar. I've no idea why,
just does. This was in 1962, see:
[http://inventors.about.com/od/sstartinventions/a/Spacewar.ht...](http://inventors.about.com/od/sstartinventions/a/Spacewar.htm)
which predates even me. I didn't know about it until Steven Brand wrote about
it in his book described here:
<http://wheels.org/spacewar/stone/rolling_stone.html> The book and Brand's
enthusiasm is what got me involved with computers in the first place. If
Schemaverse does the same for someone else then that is a very good thing. As
for the pointy hair folk who mumble about too much time on someone's hands,
well, sit them down and make them play!

~~~
jaredsohn
Since you mentioned Spacewar in a post about an MMO, I feel like I need to
plug <http://www.mmospacewar.com> which is a fork I made of MMO Asteroids
(featured here as the top post about a month ago) to make it behave more like
Spacewar. It isn't fully polished yet (I'd like to use better sprites, the
energy costs may need some tweaking, and I'd like to improve support for
choosing instances), but it is functional and you and others might find it
interesting.

------
dfranke
This looks like the perfect game for goofing off at work without anyone
knowing. Especially if you're a DBA.

------
rmATinnovafy
Awesome stuff.

I'm not sleeping tonight.

